# Zusammenklapp Barer Playseat Selber Bauen ?



## freddykrueger (21. November 2012)

Hallo, Ich möchte gerne ein Play seat Selber bauen leider habe ich zwei linke hände und noch weniger ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll Vorhanden ist ein G27 das soll dann fest auf den sitz das zweite problem ist ich habe ungefähr 25qm zimmer das aber schon mit anderen möbeln vollgestellt ist -,- (tv schrank kleiderschrank bett schreibtisch sofa) dennoch würde ic hwie oben erwähnt gerne ein playseat haben den müsste ich nur verstauen können also den sitz würde ich hier noch hin bekommen die pedalle müsste man abschrauben müssen zu dem habe ich noch ein laminat \ parkett (ich kenne den unterschied nicht) fussboden hätte jezt an zwei bodenplatten gedacht die mit nem vierkant roht zusammen hängen und löcher zum verstellen damit ich dann eben auch mal die abnehmen kann oder eben kollege fahren kann das muss im übrigen auch sein ist aber jetzt nicht weiter wild so lange rede kurtzer sin  giebt es bau anleitung irgentwo hat schonmal jemand einen selber gebaut und kann was dazu sagen ? oder doch lieber diesen zusammklappbaren von playseat direkt kaufen ???


----------



## Kellerkind79 (21. November 2012)

Ich kann Dir bei Deinem Seat nicht helfen, aber Du solltest dringend die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik in Deiner Frage korrigieren. Ohne Satzzeichen kann das doch kein Mensch lesen!


----------

